# Collector Forderungsmanagement



## Bulvay (17 April 2008)

Guten Tag!!

Habe da ein kleines/großes Problem.

Ud zwar habe ich versehentlich bei Mega-Downloads.et angemeldet.

AGB Akzepiert-- 14 Wiederrufsrecht vermasselt. Mein Fehler -- Habe dann die 90€ bezalht. ob das so richtig war bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher aber na ja.

Folgendes am Montag kam dan ein Brief von der Collector Forderungsmanagement GmbH Sitz in Herford. 

Sie werden aufgefordert ......  150€  an uns zu überweißen.

Ha!!!! Hab ich mir gedacht. Jetzt nicht mehr. Also habe ich herum gegoogelt. und schon einige Lustige Themen gefunden.

Meine Frage: Verbraucherschutz oder gleich zur Polizei???

Mfg

    Alex


----------



## Brest (17 April 2008)

*AW: Collector Forderungsmanagement*

Zu dieser Seite gibt es schon einen langen Thread.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47602

Bitte hier weiterlesen bzw. schreiben.
Daher wird der Thread geschlossen.


----------

